# Driveway Camping



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Well we have only had our trailer for less than a week so we have not really got to get out on the road yet. However I came home last night to a power outage. PG&E said they would not have the power back until after midnight.

We loaded the kids in the TT fired up the Kipor and played games and cards all night long. The kids had a blast, and so did I. It just goes to show you dont have to get away to get away. We had all of the comforts of home including the nearest neighbor for a while since the batts were dead on his 5er.

I can remember as kid camping while fishing, or hunting sometimes within 30 minutes of my home, those are the memories that have lasted a lifetime for me and thats what I want to make sure my kids have. I think when were bored on a wekend evening or weekday take the kids out to the TT and let them have a change of pace. Bunkhouses are perfect forts for the little ones.

Jeff


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

It sounds like that was the start of a beautiful relationship.....

with your Outback!!

Congrats on the new TT, and enjoy!!

Steve


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

Oh great. If my wife finds out about this...


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

We did that a couple of nights last summer when the house air conditioner gave it up. Georgia summers without AC....I don't know how they survived in the old days!









Bob


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I've done that a couple of times when the power was out as my generator will run the a/c in the camper but not the house.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds like you all had a blast that's great









Don


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

We've done that. Kids love it and it's easier than setting up a tent!


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

shake1969 said:


> We've done that. Kids love it and it's easier than setting up a tent!
> [snapback]85917[/snapback]​


Now there's a mod! Maybe I'll put an outside lock on the door to keep the kids IN!









Mommy and Daddy time!


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

What a great way to break in the new Outback!







Our kids did that the first weekend we had ours. Unfortunately, we can't store the OB here, so we'd have to go fetch it.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jeff,

What a great way to break in the new Outback!








Talk about making the best of a bad situation!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Last summer, our AC went out in the house. It was 95+ degrees and an ozone day. I have asthma and having no A/C was BAD! So I packed up and went to the Outback. It was great! Everyone else opted to stay in the house. It was a mini-vacation for me and the dog


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

We do that with the kids if we can't get away. I installed a 30amp trailer outlet under the overhang of my garage door and have the trailer always plugged in. When we first purchased the trailer in the fall we camped out in the driveway to test everything and the kids had a blast. I even setup a wireless network from the house so we could have internet access in the rig.


----------



## muliedon (Jul 6, 2005)

We've camped in the driveway a few times, it usually involves friends or family coming over and spending the night. The kids love to have their cousins come spend the night in the camper. We have even taken it to the campground in the city park only 8 blocks away for a night. Its 70 degrees in Nebraska today, and I really have a the bug. I might just have to suggest a overnight stay in the driveway this weekend if the temps holds out.

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You just did the best thing possible. I think everyone shoudl spend the first 1-2 nights in their Outback in their driveway.

I'm guessing you made a few trips to the house/garage for a few items??


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

oh yea, more beer


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats!!!!

Did the driveway camping as well ..... still do the driveway camping. Did a winter camp in the driveway.

Thor


----------

